# Zziplex



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Zziplex Straight Eight. This is not the version that made its way into the US around 2000….that one was 12’6” with a thick butt section (approx 1 ¼”). This one is 13’4” with butt blank slightly less than 1 inch. Came from UK (Terry Carroll) 2004/2005. Perfect condition including guides, wrap, blank and shrink tubing……..comes with high quality Daiwa Coasters from the UK….. Has X-flock tubing on butt section. Very light weight…….Fully built rod, with coasters, weighs 24 oz. Available for pickup in the Winston-Salem, Lexington, Greensboro areas. $395 USPS money order. Will accept PayPal (buyer pays fees). Will ship, buyer pays shipping costs.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Is a pure tournoment rod or fishing rod. Im interested . What weight does it throw. Thanks


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

OVmadman said:


> Is a pure tournoment rod or fishing rod. Im interested . What weight does it throw. Thanks


This is a pure fishing rod.....I've thrown as little as 4oz and over 8 oz.....never really tried to push it.


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Ill take it if we can set up a meeting place. Please give me a call... 7574497033


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

Please call me. I have a place to meet that should be good for both of us.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Rod is still available......


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The "Straight 8" was designed as an "8 n Bait" HEAVER . . . Gowge "GOWGE" Pope (deceased) had a hand in the design of the ORIGINAL ones, circa 2000.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> The "Straight 8" was designed as an "8 n Bait" HEAVER . . . Gowge "GOWGE" Pope (deceased) had a hand in the design of the ORIGINAL ones, circa 2000.


Yep, again, just for clarity, the Gowge design was 12'6" with a fast tip and larger butt diameter........this one is 13'4", more parabolic and smaller butt diameter.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Closed.


----------

